# Help! Baby won't open her eye!



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

So my little baby girl only has one eye open and she won't open the other one. Im really worried that she might actually not have an eye on her left side =( 

What do you guys think? There are some pictures below and she is only a little bit under a month now.


----------



## VolcanoView (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes babies lose eyes. I've experienced two babies who've lost eyes during nursing, when the mama gets up suddenly and pokes the baby in the eye. I would see a vet in any case.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Omg that is so sad !!! D: 

This is my first time having baby hoglets what do you think I should do? 
Looking to see a vet is probably one of the things I will do, but is there any other things I can do?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does the closed eye look gunky at all? To me, it looks like the open one has some crust around it. How long as the open one been open? I'd schedule a vet visit sooner rather than later.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Should I attempt to give the baby a bath? Or try to wash her face? I don't know when I should start giving baby hoglets bath.

She also doesn't open her other eye that often I think only when she feels like she is in danger she starts to open the openable eye. But lets say she opened them for at least 2 weeks. She is almost a month old now, the 8th of this month she would be 1 month old.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I would not try to wash the eye at all you might do more harm than good. Be safe and take her to a vet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She needs to see a vet...as soon as you can get her into to see one.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I get a wet cloth and get the crust off when it opens you Wana rub it pus will come out and you will be able to see it theirs an eye sometimes I noticed they get something in it and can get a lil infection. If pus comes out you Wana do it daily and it will be fine


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If there is any infectiobn in an eye the hedgie NEEDS to see a vet. Eye infections can be very very dangerous especially in young animals. Infections like that can cross the blood/brain barrier and cause menigitis and death. Please please don't try to treat an infection by yourself.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm saying what my vet said to do because with is so young you can't take it from mom. I'm not trying to give bad advice.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The baby is about 4 weeks old and old enough to go to the vet. Just because a vet said for you to do that doesn't mean its the right thing to do in all situations. The same as if a doctor tells you to treat something one way doesn't mean its the right thing for someone else.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

That's y I said if its the same thing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

But there is no way for the OP to know if its the same thing or not without seeing a vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If there is any chanced of there being infection, baby needs to see the vet and at 4 weeks old is more than old enough to go to the vet. Infection should not be taken lightly. 

How is baby doing?


----------

